# WSACI questions



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

rightit said:


> I have closed in a garage in order to make office space. I’ve reached the stage where, after my pending framing inspection, I can insulate. I’d like to use wet spray applied cellulose on the walls and R-19 bats for the ceiling (2x8 joists with attic space above, attic floor is decked).
> Pertinent information:
> 
> 1. Climate is hot/humid deep southeast U.S.
> ...


See responses in bold print.


----------



## rightit (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello again, WoW, and thank you for your comments.




> 1.





> After reading up a bit on cellulose, some opinions are that mold can be a real issue. If true, what steps can I take to prevent it?





> *Make sure that the exterior wall is air tight. The issue is a warm, muggy climate will the the migration of humidity into the wall cavity and resultant dewpoint conditions with cooler interior framing/wall assemblies. Bulk air movement will carry much more moisture than diffusion.*


I'm not sure what you mean by exterior wall...the black board or the brick? And, of course, both are impossible to get 'airtight'. That said, the black board _does_ have some holes in it that I wonder what is the most effective way to seal up.

Again, thanks for your comments.


Mark

Edit: I just talked to a company that proposed to dry blow it with some kind of netting to hold it in the open stud wall? Would that eliminate the mold issues?


----------

